# trigger adjusting....



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

It appears that the gun must be cocked in order to do this? That means i have to shoot a pelelt after each adjustment on my Ruger Airhawk?


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Most guns you have to make sure that the gun is NOT cocked before adjusting the trigger. It would be very easy to accidentally fire the gun while adjusting the trigger. Just a matter of safety. But I don't know, maybe this is different on your Air Hawk.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Cannot be so. I personally don't know of ANY gun that requires to be cocked in order to adjust the trigger. That just does NOT make any sense! The trigger adjustment screw(s) have NOTHING to do with a rifle being cocked...Also don't try to cock the rifle with a trigger guard removed - you will separate the action from the stock and possibly injure yourself...


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok thanks. It just seemed like there was more tension on the trigger when cocked.


----------



## mxmike51 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is why gun stores no longer carry air rifles.

Too much liability risk!

Be careful. These things are dangerous if used improperly!

If you don't know go to a rifle club and find someone that does.

I talked to the owner of a very large gun shop today. He said there is no way that he would jeopardize his firearm license over an air gun that some 16 year old kid can buy and kill someone with it. I called four other gun shops looking for air rifle supplies. They all said the same thing. "We no longer carry air rifles, try Walmart".

Mike


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds lame to me...but I suppose that could be his true reason. 
Thankfully one can buy online......no doubt a larger selection... at no doubt a better price.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Amen to that! And no doubt better guns!


----------

